# Aggressive/dominant golden retriever



## Rosie_86uk (Jan 27, 2009)

To sum up; The dog in question, Jesse, is a 2 year old, dominant, golden retriever. He's the family dog and we love him dearly.

My mum and I are the main handlers, we walk him etc. 

There was an incident in the park the other day which has just brought us to the end of our tether. He stole a bag of bread off a family in the park and proceeded in getting very possessive of it. The family tried taking the bag off him and he was verbally aggressive (growling and showing teeth). I was put in the position where I had to pull Jesse away from the bread, in the ideal situation I would have left him to it, but the family was throwing abuse and like I said, I'd had enough. So pulled him away and he instantly went for me. He gripped hard around my fist with his teeth so that i'm now covered in bruises. 
In general he's a soppy, soft, lovable golden retriever. But once in that state he's a different dog.

At home we constantly try and rid/diminish his dominance. Our household consists of my stepdad, my sister my mum and myself. We all gesture eat before he receives his food. Any unwanted behaviour and he's put outside until he's calm. All these little things. Yet he still has his moments. 

My stepdad cannot handle Jess at all. I actually feel that a lot of the negative energy that my stepdad gives out enhances Jesse's bad behaviour. 

So what on earth do we do? We don't want to give up on him because he's part of the family, we do love him. But at the same time, we're just getting tired of it. 

Anything he steals, we just cannot get off him. We can tempt him away with something better sometimes but not all times. 

if anyone has any suggestions please get back to me! 

Thanks,
Rosie


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Sorry to hear you had a rubbish time of it down at the park, can't have been much fun at all.

I agree with you that dogs pick up on negative energy and it will not do a dog any good behaviour wise. In order for Jesse to get a consistant message and feel like he fits in withthe pack/family the energy around him neerds ot be of safe, sound and a confidant nature. This will not only allow him to settle and feel comfortable but will make things easier for everyone as issues can be dealt with a lot quicker and easily when a dog is in a peaceful and stressfree state.

Perhaps it is just a case of going back to basics with Jesse. Reafirm the commands you require with him, work on being more consious of the rules you made for him and make sure that he is not trying his luck. If he does then you need to make sure that what he has done is unacceptable by using "No" or redirecting his attention through a more forceful correction i.e. "the finger in the air" like your teacher used to do, etc. I find getting up and standing in front of Dillon makes him settle down very quickly but I have always done this as a very last resort taking the "I am in charge and I do not want you doing this" approach. I don't need to use my voice anymore than the intial "No" but if that fails I find myself backing it up with a finger click/snap just to break his attention for that split nano second that allows you into his attention during the episode. You will find wehat works best for you and what the dog picks up to mean "Ok, they mean business. I'd better stop now". Once they pick that up as long as you use the same pattern of corrections leading up to that final "stop what you are doing" they soon realise that once you use the first bit they should stop because you will only keep going until they do. It is this "Never give in" approach to correction that they understand. As puppies they get away with nothing, they aren't allowed to bend the rules in any shape or form and any crossed lines will mean the puppy will be pup in it's place very quickly, in a positive and focussed way by the mother. This is what you need to do.

With the dog now truning to biting I would suggest professional assistance on a one-to-one basis so how you approach things with Jesse can be assesed on a neutral basis, Jesse gets a method that works best for him and there is minimal risk of further injury and frustration from everyone, including Jesse. Sometimes you think that what you are doing is the right thing but little mistakes are made here and there that you don't notice but are like billboard advertisements with wrong or conflicting messages on to dogs and an outsider looking in can highlight and iron them out for you which will make a heck of a difference to the rest of the training. 

If you are having to temp him away then he is winning everytime because you are offering him a better prize for the original prize. If he doesn't realise that everything you give him is yours but your are allowing him access to it then I really suggest a session or two with a pro.

I hope everything goes ok and keep us updated with Jesse's progress.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok firstley were are you based in the uk, looks like your having a hard time with this dog, he sounds lovley but seems to be ruling the roost and needs putting in is place, what ever you do dont shout and scream at him it is hard not to but will only make things worse, by the sounds of it i really think you should see a behavoiurist for a few sessions for them to asses and address the problems you have, i would talk to some one and go back to basic training with him but you really need professional advice here to stop this behavouire before it gets out of control, im soory to have to say but i think the dog weres the trousers in your house and i dont mean this in a bad way he as to no his place good luck if your local i can reccomend to you.


----------



## Rosie_86uk (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies.

Based in Leeds, West Yorkshire. If you have the contact details for a behaviorist then that would be fantastic. 
We did have a woman come to our house a few months back, she only really told us what we already knew which didn't particularly help, wish I could remember her name.

Anyhow I agree with everything said so thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, this is a Goldie that is ruling the roost, a good behaviourist should sort this out in no time


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, Sadly I am not in the position to advise you over this - and would suggest a good behaviourist, All I can say other then that from immediate effect. is that you need to establish his position back at the bottom on the pack - feeding him last if you don't already do so and leave his food down only for a short time, not letting him go through a door before you - etc etc sure you know what I mean so won't go on.
regrds
DT


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I know of a very very good behaviourist nr southend - their costs are very reasonable and imo are the best I know - there charges are very reasonable - but there is a waiting list to go there depending on the urgency of the problem - they take so of the worst aggressive problems and know what they are doing - they would normally keep you dog for at least a week and it would live with their pack in their home which is normally in excess of 30 dogs.
regard
DT
would probably work out cheaper then wasting money on a not so good behaviorist.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Does your dog have to wait for his food, this is a good one for showing that you are in control, I don't mean just sitting before eating but having to stay for several minutes before you allow him to eat. Time would have to be worked up gradually as to expect him to wait a long time when he has been used to diving in, would make it almost certain that he would fail.
You could also make him wait for his toys, until you say he can have them.
I'm no expert but I don't think you should be confrontational with him, better to ignore him than loose your temper.
I feel he is working his humans well


----------



## Rosie_86uk (Jan 27, 2009)

He's inconsistent. 

If I tell him to leave his food he will sit there and wait till I tell him he can have it. He's very good at being obedient when he is given something. He walks beautifully at heel. 
It's when he steals something that all obedience flies out of the window! Heckles, stance, the lot. 

Anyway will seek a behaviorist and get to the bottom of this. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Adam Bates (Nov 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I know of a very very good behaviourist nr southend - their costs are very reasonable and imo are the best I know - there charges are very reasonable - but there is a waiting list to go there depending on the urgency of the problem - they take so of the worst aggressive problems and know what they are doing - they would normally keep you dog for at least a week and it would live with their pack in their home which is normally in excess of 30 dogs.
> regard
> DT
> would probably work out cheaper then wasting money on a not so good behaviorist.


Hi there DoubleTrouble,

Could you let me know the details of this behaviourist near Southend as we have a Golden retriever who is being aggressive and as we live near Southend it would be good to contact them.

Many thanks.


----------



## Adam Bates (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there DoubleTrouble,

Could you let me know the details of this behaviourist near Southend as we have a Golden retriever who is being aggressive and as we live near Southend it would be good to contact them.

Many thanks.


----------

